# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  What insurances do I need?

## Incognito

Considering owner building a carport, patio and 7x5mtr extension to our house. Not planning on doing the structural work myself and want to cost out a builder doing it versus me getting contractors in to do it for me. Dad is a sparkie and cousin a plasterer. 
What policies do I need to take out. 
Public liability
Building insurance (if we want to sell <6 yrs)
Works compensation?? 
If I get a mate who is a chippie to do it what insurance should/would he have and do I need building insurance if he has insurance of his own? 
Any help is much appreciated!

----------

